
Reducing water pollution with microbes and wood chips (2016) - zeristor
https://theconversation.com/reducing-water-pollution-with-microbes-and-wood-chips-58852
======
zeristor
Water quality is important, but wouldn’t it be better if the energy intensive
nitrates could be extracted and used again rather than converted back to
nitrogen?

